# Faq



## Carmen la nita

Halo!

How do you say _Frequently Asked Questions_ in Dutch? Do you use the abreviation FAQ or not?

Dank

Carmen


----------



## Nice tella

I think it's _häufig gestellte Fragen_, but we tend to use FAQ too...


----------



## HKK

I think that would be either 'veel gestelde vragen' or 'vaak gestelde vragen', but the English version is more frequent.


----------



## Grytolle

veelgestelde vragen, dan  (dat er veel van zijn, is immers niet zo belangrijk)


----------



## MaxJ

V&A wordt ook wel eens gebruikt. Dit staat gewoon voor Vraag&Antwoord.


----------



## limonade

Ik zou alleen maar FAQ verstaan, als er een andere afkorting zou staan, zou ik niet weten waar dat voor stond en er dus waarschijnlijk ook niet op klikken.


----------



## Lawrencelot

Veelgestelde vragen of FAQ


----------

